# The Letters and Journals of Robert Baillie, 1637-1662



## VirginiaHuguenot (May 2, 2007)

_The Letters and Journals of Robert Baillie, 1637-1662_ is available online:

Vol. 1

Vol. 2

Vol. 3


----------



## toddpedlar (May 3, 2007)

VirginiaHuguenot said:


> _The Letters and Journals of Robert Baillie, 1637-1662_ is available online:
> 
> Vol. 1
> 
> ...



Stop it!  You keep it up, and pretty soon I'll have no disk space left! (man, when am I going to get the time to read all the stuff you've convinced me to download?)


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (May 3, 2007)

toddpedlar said:


> Stop it!  You keep it up, and pretty soon I'll have no disk space left! (man, when am I going to get the time to read all the stuff you've convinced me to download?)



 "So many books, so little time."


----------

